# Ordered a 22" WSM this afternoon.



## Village Idiot (May 17, 2010)

So I finally got around to it and after procrastinating on it for the longest time, I ordered myself a WSM. I've lately been doing the duties with a 22" Weber Silver kettle style grill and it's been OK for some jobs, it's really not the easiest thing I've ever used.

I mean, I need something to smoke jalapenos on, so why not the biggest smoker that Weber makes? 

Just kidding. I do a bit of everything and the tipping point was the weekend before last where I fixed three racks of ribs in the oven since I couldn't bring myself to cut them to peices so they'd fit on the grill.

Can't wait until I get it delivered and up and running.


----------



## Andy M. (May 17, 2010)

Be sure to use your photography skills to share images of the smoker and your cooking.


----------



## Village Idiot (May 17, 2010)

Of course.

Here's a close up of the grill I've been using.


----------



## NAchef (May 17, 2010)

Yum!!!

What is all in those peppers? Those look great!


----------



## Village Idiot (May 17, 2010)

NAchef said:


> Yum!!!
> 
> What is all in those peppers? Those look great!


 
Corn, spicy jack cheese, juice from a lime, salt, pepper, ground chipotle pepper. I believe that's it.


----------



## roadfix (May 17, 2010)

Enjoy your new WSM!
As well, I wish I had more space on my 22" OTG.  I usually end up cutting my spareribs and racking them when I'm smoking 2 slabs.  During many instances I wish I had a 26" kettle.

But hopefully within the next few weeks I will be smoking my ribs in my new wood fired 34" brick pizza oven I'm currently in the middle of building.


----------



## Village Idiot (May 21, 2010)

It's here! My room mate tried to go outside yesterday and R2D2 was blocking him from leaving.

I'm wanting to do a test run, so I was thinking about trying a fruit roll up after work...maybe some chicken mcnuggets.


----------



## LT72884 (Jun 13, 2010)

Village Idiot said:


> It's here! My room mate tried to go outside yesterday and R2D2 was blocking him from leaving.
> 
> I'm wanting to do a test run, so I was thinking about trying a fruit roll up after work...maybe some chicken mcnuggets.



no way, get yourself some lump charcoal and smoke up a fatty or a chuckie. oh fatty is a stuffed sausage, not the item that puts people in a daze...

BTW, what type of camera are you using, and what version of photoshop. I noticed that the contrast is a bit deeper with that above photo. so you must either have a good canon or nikon with either PS7 or cs 2


----------



## Village Idiot (Jun 14, 2010)

LT72884 said:


> no way, get yourself some lump charcoal and smoke up a fatty or a chuckie. oh fatty is a stuffed sausage, not the item that puts people in a daze...
> 
> BTW, what type of camera are you using, and what version of photoshop. I noticed that the contrast is a bit deeper with that above photo. so you must either have a good canon or nikon with either PS7 or cs 2


 
Did two pork shoulders this weekend. It's only an iPhone photo as it was 8:30 in the morning and I didn't have the patience to grab my camera gear...not as hungover as I was.

My main camera now is a Canon 5D MKII and I was using a Canon 85 f/1.8 for the above photo. Photo Shop CS5. I have a photography business, so I try and stay on top of gear/promgrams that I need.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 14, 2010)

LT72884 said:


> no way, get yourself some lump charcoal and smoke up a fatty or a chuckie...



I know what a fatty is.  What's a chuckie?


----------



## LT72884 (Jun 14, 2010)

Andy M. said:


> I know what a fatty is.  What's a chuckie?



A chuckie is a smoked chuck roast. Its smoked to about 200F internal and then pulled.


----------



## LT72884 (Jun 14, 2010)

Village Idiot said:


> Did two pork shoulders this weekend. It's only an iPhone photo as it was 8:30 in the morning and I didn't have the patience to grab my camera gear...not as hungover as I was.
> 
> My main camera now is a Canon 5D MKII and I was using a Canon 85 f/1.8 for the above photo. Photo Shop CS5. I have a photography business, so I try and stay on top of gear/promgrams that I need.



so the pepper shot was with the iPhone? Hmm thats cool you have a photography business. I have an assc. in graphic desighn and photoshop. HAHA i still use PS7 cuz im poor as heck. Anyway, i thought the pepper shot was from a cannon due to the contrast and color of it.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 14, 2010)

LT72884 said:


> A chuckie is a smoked chuck roast. Its smoked to about 200F internal and then pulled.



Sounds delicious.  Do you rub it first?


----------



## Village Idiot (Jun 14, 2010)

LT72884 said:


> so the pepper shot was with the iPhone? Hmm thats cool you have a photography business. I have an assc. in graphic desighn and photoshop. HAHA i still use PS7 cuz im poor as heck. Anyway, i thought the pepper shot was from a cannon due to the contrast and color of it.


 
The peppers were done with the 5D MKII and 85 f/1.8, the picture of the two pork shoulders were done with the iPhone.


----------



## LT72884 (Jun 14, 2010)

Andy M. said:


> Sounds delicious.  Do you rub it first?


Yup, rub it with your fav beef rub and then slow cook to perfection. Beware, the internal temp will stay at about 165 for a couple of hours before it moves. It can take bout 6 hours to cook at 225F


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 14, 2010)

LT72884 said:


> ...Beware, the internal temp will stay at about 165 for a couple of hours before it moves. It can take bout 6 hours to cook at 225F



Yeah, I've had that happen with pork butts all the time.


----------

